# Pain relief for baby bunny.



## BunnyMama32

I have 2 baby bunny's who are approx 6 weeks old and still bottle feeding. Last night when I went to feed them I found they had gotten into a fight and ones leg was badly bitten. I've cleaned and wrapped her leg. I know asprin is out due to it can cause thinning of blood, could I give her baby ibuprofen to help with the pain and if so how much?


----------



## Preitler

I think Aspirin would be ok too when there's no bleeding anymore for some hours.

But good question, never considered that.

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm

So, yes, but there can be side effects. I would aim for a low dose (the pills I have are 400mg each - dosing 2-10mg/kg would be difficult), and mix it with soaked pellets or oatmeal, and not give all at once.

Another article, about treating rabbits with broken bones, is more specific, and this is about long term use. So, I guess it works, but with some drawbacks. Getting the right dose might be complicated.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19916696 - Warning, do not read if animal testing upsets you.

Anyway, best thing would be to see a vet.

Another thought - I never ever had 6wks old fighting, never heard of it either. Are you absolutly sure there are no rats (big problem, and the bite wounds would look very similiar to rabbits teeth, and imho they would bite whatever part they can get to), weasel, mink, or other small predators that could get or reach into your rabbits cage?
What you describe sounds more like a predator attack to me, all the bite wounds by rabbits I saw were mostly single wounds on the back, not on legs.


----------



## BunnyMama32

I'm pretty sure there isnt anything that has got to them. I have them inside and were in the cage together until this. The last couple of days I've noticed the other bunny trying to keep her from the food and has swatted at her, so i made 2 separate food dishes and had already decided to separate them but needed to get another cage. There mom stopped taking care of them around a couple weeks old so had to start bottle feeding them. The other bunny has a small bite on her back but that's all I found on her. So I'm pretty sure there fighting each other.


----------



## Popsicles

You really should take them to a vet so they can assess the wound properly, check for any infection etc and see how deep it is. And then they can also give you proper veterinary painkillers instead of you using something off license.


----------



## Joyce Guardado

BunnyMama32 said:


> I have 2 baby bunny's who are approx 6 weeks old and still bottle feeding. Last night when I went to feed them I found they had gotten into a fight and ones leg was badly bitten. I've cleaned and wrapped her leg. I know asprin is out due to it can cause thinning of blood, could I give her baby ibuprofen to help with the pain and if so how much?


Bunnies are not given aspirin for pain they are given Metacam you could seriously endanger your bunnies liver.
Any injury should be taken to a vet because these even small injuries become infected quickly and can make your bunny very sick or cause death.


----------



## rebeccay9eugrant

What medicine do you use?


----------



## Tracey Skinner

I don't have a bunny, but I understand the feeling when your pet is in pain, cause I used to have an adorable little cat that got sick and we sadly had to put it down, as it was in so much pain. We used a pain remedy for a while, which helped with its pain, which was neuropathic. They regulated little Oscar's blood flow and circulation for a while, but it was cruel to put him through so much. I believe you can use anti-inflammatory drugs for your bunny, like aspirin, carprofen, or flunixin, preferably in a higher dosage, if you want to make it feel a lot better.


----------



## JBun

rebeccay9eugrant said:


> What medicine do you use?



This is an old thread. Posting a new question on an old thread can be confusing for other members reading and wanting to comment . It would be best to start your own thread in the appropriate subforum, to discuss a topic and ask your questions.


----------



## Preitler

Tracey Skinner said:


> I don't have a bunny, but I understand the feeling when your pet is in pain, cause I used to have an adorable little cat that got sick and we sadly had to put it down, as it was in so much pain. We used a pain remedy for a while, which helped with its pain, which was neuropathic. They regulated little Oscar's blood flow and circulation for a while, but it was cruel to put him through so much. I believe you can use anti-inflammatory drugs for your bunny, like aspirin, carprofen, or flunixin, preferably in a higher dosage, if you want to make it feel a lot better.



I don't think that linked product is in any way effective, I don't see how it would. It doesn't even claim to do anything about the pain. Imo one of these supplements that don't need to proof any medical relevant effects, Snake oil in my opinion after reading their text.



rebeccay9eugrant said:


> What medicine do you use?



What for? 
As Jbun said, a new thread with a fitting title and some info will work better than this old one


----------

